# How do you do hash browns....



## suziquzie (Dec 17, 2008)

When I make them I just shred up potatoes and a little onion, mix, and set in hot oil, breaking apart after brown enough to flip. 
I'm using russets, not rinsing first. They taste GREAT, not a single complaint... but they look kinda gray inside and sorta gelatinous....

ok fine I'm all about looks. 

How do you get them perfect like a restaurant? Should I be shredding them into water first to get rid of a little starch?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2008)

I never shred mine.. just dice them up and then fry with onions and garlic.  
At the very end I add butter to get them nice and brown and crispy.


I think these are really fried potatoes though...and that's not really what you're asking about so..once again please ignore me.   : )


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2008)

Toss the shredded potato with a little lemon juice. It will keep them from changing colour.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 17, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I never shred mine.. just dice them up and then fry with onions and garlic.
> At the very end I add butter to get them nice and brown and crispy.
> 
> 
> I think these are really fried potatoes though...and that's not really what you're asking about so..once again please ignore me. : )


 
I like them better that way myself.... but HE likes them shredded. 

I want to make super ones for Christmas breakfast. 

So, just this once, and never again, I'll ignore you.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 17, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I like them better that way myself.... but HE likes them shredded.
> 
> I want to make super ones for Christmas breakfast.
> 
> So, just this once, and never again, I'll ignore you.


 
lol!  OK!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 17, 2008)

i actually boil my potatoes whole for a bit until slightly tender.  then I shreddthem. 

sautee some onions, and peppers in some butter.  then melt some more butter put in the potato shreds and toss.  then i leave to brown.  break it up.  more butter and toss and cook until brown.

no one ever said it had to be healthy.  I ususally make a fried egg and put it on top and break the yoke and add a bit of hot sauce and rocking good morning.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never mastered the art of making good ones. I've been buying the frozen pattie ones.  Please don't shoot me.  I will  be watching all your suggestions.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL GRK.....
the unhealthier the better for my DEAR man!


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

another tip I use to do is of course use plenty of fat to fry them in (I use part butter and part olive oil) I also place a heavy plate on top of them to weigh them down into the pan and LEAVE THEM ALONE for a good 5 minutes to create a nice crust....then flip and do the same to the other side adding a little more fat if needed. This will also give you a pretty presentation because it gives you a nice perfect circle....of course you can always break them up if you want.


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

I also sometimes add strips of red and green bell peppers mixed in for nice splashes of color throughout.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 17, 2008)

OOO that sounds really cool for christmas Dee!!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

See I can be useful every now and then! So can I stay...please???


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 17, 2008)

deelady said:


> another tip I use to do is of course use plenty of fat to fry them in (I use part butter and part olive oil) I also place a heavy plate on top of them to weigh them down into the pan and LEAVE THEM ALONE for a good 5 minutes to create a nice crust....then flip and do the same to the other side adding a little more fat if needed. This will also give you a pretty presentation because it gives you a nice perfect circle....of course you can always break them up if you want.


 
 That sounds like swiss rosti I love them and they are easy to make.


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh really....well if I made that it was purely by accident! lol I was just trying to make one large potato pancake/pie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't make them often, but when I do I try to get as much moisture out of them as possible before frying...I like the results I get with Cast Iron the best.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob has the secret.  Shred the raw potatoes and dry them thoroughly.  That includes wrapping them in a towel and twisting the towel to wring out as much moisture as possible.

That will give you a grispy brown hash brown.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Uncle Bob has the secret. Shred the raw potatoes and dry them thoroughly. That includes wrapping them in a towel and twisting the towel to wring out as much moisture as possible.
> 
> That will give you a grispy brown hash brown.


 
 I wonder if  salad spinner would do the job of drying the potatoes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I wonder if  salad spinner would do the job of drying the potatoes.



Never owned a Salad Spinner --- It may work to some degree --- The trick is to squeeze the day lights out of them The more moisture you remove the better...

Have Fun!.


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

Waffle House.... I'm too lazy to make my own!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 18, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> I try to get as much moisture out of them as possible before frying


 

  Im going to try that way maybe tomorrow morning.

can you do it in a pan fry?  Im not a big fan of deep frying.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Im going to try that way maybe tomorrow morning.
> 
> can you do it in a pan fry?  Im not a big fan of deep frying.




Pan fry is the way to go.  You don't need a lot of fat.  Just some butter melted in the pan.  spread the potatoes and press them flat and let them cook.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> Im going to try that way maybe tomorrow morning.
> 
> can you do it in a pan fry?  Im not a big fan of deep frying.



Yes a fry pan (Cast Iron) is my weapon of choice for hash browns -- You do not want to "deep fry" them....Just enough oil/butter to keep them from sticking...Once you go to the pan don't rush to turn them...let them brown...then they will easily turn and not stick....

Have Fun & Enjoy!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 18, 2008)

thats the way i go but I usuaully used a slightly boiled potato.

First time I tried it I did as others haqve mentioned.  Shredded and then pan fried but it was grey and took forever.

second time I soaked in water to rinse off the starch and driedthem and it was better but not by much

I hardly ever have them so I dont have the TNT


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 18, 2008)

When I shred them I do as UB said and use a clean dish cloth and squeeze out the moisture.  I like to add diced red onion and garlic and a sprinkle some paprika or sazon on them for a little flavor.

When I have leftover boiled potatoes (like them more than mashed) I will dice them up and add the same as above cooked with a splash of olive oil and a little real butter and cooked in my cast iron pan till a nice brown color.  I sometimes will experiment a bit and throw in green onions, peppers, bacon bits, parm cheese at the end...  What ever I have at hand the I think will go good.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 18, 2008)

I never rush them Uncy B.  its my favorite part of the hash brown.

At a resturant I worked at they did a 3 potato risotto and basiccly  steamed the potatoes then deep fried them.  I was thinking of doing that for has browns when I first watched the technique but it wasnt what I was looking for and was too much like chain resturant breakfast potatos,  not what I wanted.


----------



## AuntieV (Dec 18, 2008)

I shredd the raw potato. When I cook them I use bacon grease. We do not like onions so I only use salt pepper and garlic. 

Now I have a little confession. If I fix them the way I like them I only half cook them so they are still sticky (family says slime) and not browned. I usually take mine out first then do the rest till they brown.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> ...a 3 potato risotto...




What is a potato risotto?


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 18, 2008)

I just pan fried some this morning.  Pat flat in the pan and then fry in a few tbsp of oil until they are crispy brown on the bottom, then turn over.


----------



## Mama (Dec 18, 2008)

I cut mine up by hand (julianne). Add some salt, pepper and onion.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> What is a potato risotto?


 

Well basiclly it was risotto with small cube of 3 differnt potatos,  Russert, yukon gold and red and the potatoes were steamed and then fried for prep and then when the risotto was made the potatos were added in about half way threw.

it was a side dish for an entree.  too starchy for me but alot of people liked it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2008)

OK, got it.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 18, 2008)

no problem.


----------

